# Hi all



## EricB (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey, I'm Eric from Edmonton. 3rd year machinist & 1st year Millwright. In my own time I love metal fab, I do some TIG and MIG welding and occasionally stick. I also was a bicycle mechanic for a long time and still do that a bit as well as turning wrenches on some small engine stuff and motorcycles.

At the moment I don't have my own machines yet, but I've been renovating my garage to turn it into a fab shop. For now I go into work on my own time when I need to machine something, or to my mom's when I need to weld [emoji14]

Here are photos of a few projects I've done:

Made the coffee tamper on the right for my buddy while fooling around in school. The one on the left is his Reg Barber








Made the tube/clamp for my bike repair stand. First is welding it, second is after powder-coat. Arrow points to what I machined/welded.













Was bored at work, so made myself a hammer with replaceable soft faces.













Most recently made a part for my dad's antique clock. Just the drum, not the steel rod or the toothed part. I'll show process pictures later if anyone's interested.







Anyways, I look forward to getting to know some of you and learning some stuff!

Cheers!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris Jensen (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey Eric, welcome to the forum. 

You'll fit right in here! that's some very impressive stuff you got going on.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 28, 2015)

Great work @EricB 

Love the accent washers on the hammer faces. Do the washers serve any additional purpose?

Great welds there too!

Welcome

JW


----------



## EricB (Sep 28, 2015)

@Kris Jensen thanks, after seeing your CNC Plasma table build I'll take that as high praise! I'd love to have a table one day, but there's no way I'd be able to tackle all the electrical work involved with my current skills and knowledge. I can hold my own at mechanical or manufacturing work, but you have me look at sparky stuff and suddenly I'm Mike Tyson trying to do brain-surgery. You might enjoy this read on another forum: http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=199565

@Jwest7788 the washers are there mostly for aesthetics but also partially because putting them there meant I didn't need to put a relief on the male thread or a counter-bore on the female thread to have the faces meet flush. Thanks for setting up this forum! I'm on Garagejournal.com as well, but it's definitely nice to have something a bit more local. On there if a guy is from Ontario he seems like a long-forgotten neighbor.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 28, 2015)

EricB said:


> @Jwest7788 Thanks for setting up this forum! I'm on Garagejournal.com as well, but it's definitely nice to have something a bit more local. On there if a guy is from Ontario he seems like a long-forgotten neighbor.



No worries!

I was having troubles keeping meetups organized. This is a way better way of building a community!

JW


----------

